# What does everyone think of this 3 year old AQHA mare?



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

So, I'm pretty comfortable with my current situation but I LOOOVE to horse shop purely for fits and shiggles. Does anyone else do this lol? Well, I happened to stumble across this lovely young lady and I might, just might, be getting a bit of an itch :lol: 

But what do yall think of her? I'm primarily a barrel racer, so how do you think her conformation would fit the sport? Personally, I'd like to see lower hocks on her and she does seem a bit sickle hocked. She kind of looks a bit bum high to me too. She is just three though and it's also late and I could be seeing things. I don't know, I don't really trust myself at night anymore...

Her pedigree does kind of do something for me though.

Here's her sale ad:

Awesome Dual Pep/Peppy San Badger Mare | HorseClicks


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Don't know anything about pedigrees though I recognize the names listed.

She is not sickle hocked, that is angled nicely. Agree she has long cannons and I also see her being pretty straight through the stifle with small hocks. I don't love her hind legs. Aside from that she looks very solid and well balanced. I really like her. It sounds like she's been started but I would really want to take her slow.

Can't really give a discipline critique but she sounds like more of a cow horse and I think barrels will put a lot of stress on those legs (not that cows won't) I just don't see it.

IF you are really serious I think she's worth looking at. She's super cute. I'm guessing that's rabicano and not roan.

O/T but I had to laugh at this ad: Reining prospect delux | HorseClicks I almost wonder if they are intentionally making the horse look bad to hide a flaw? Looks like a nice enough horse so why are the pictures THAT bad?!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yogi, I saw that too and have to wonder. He's 5 years old, not started, the pics are disastrous, AND they want $6500? OMG. 

As for the filly, she's a nice looking horse. I don't see the butt high nor do I see sickle hocks. She's at least worth a 2nd look, IMO.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yogi, I saw that too and have to wonder. He's 5 years old, not started, the pics are disastrous, AND they want $6500? OMG.


He's 3, not 5. ;-)

His front feet are horrendously long and underrun in those second two pics. He's got a long back and there's some other issues going on there as well. The way he's standing, he looks like his feet HURT. Poor guy.

I like the filly. I agree that she doesn't look butt high or sickle hocked. I do agree that her hocks could be lower. Agree with Yogi that she is also rabicano, not roan. Also brown, not bay. :lol: 

IF you want/need another horse, I think she'd make a nice little barrel racer.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oooops, read that wrong. Yep 3 not 5, but still $6500? Ouch. And you're right about his feet. Fortunately, doesn't appear to be the same seller as for the filly or I'd say RUN.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Oooops, read that wrong. Yep 3 not 5, but still $6500? Ouch. And you're right about his feet. Fortunately, doesn't appear to be the same seller as for the filly or I'd say RUN.


Yeah, $6500 is ridiculous. Especially for what appears to be a backyard horse. I mean, if he was broke and already doing alright in the futurities, I might understand the price tag, but for an unbroke 3yo who likely has issues? Heck no! Of course, people will put an insane price tag on anything. There's a nice 3yo AQHA buckskin gelding in my area who has six months of professional training and is a non-pro/open reining derby prospect that they're asking $8000 for. He's been up for sale for at least two months and either the people are being extremely picky about where he goes or they're asking WAY too much for him.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I thought the filly's price tag was reasonable. I would def try to negotiate but if the OP saw and really liked the horse and thought she had potential I think they are high but within reason. Depends on area too of course!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yogiwick said:


> I thought the filly's price tag was reasonable. I would def try to negotiate but if the OP saw and really liked the horse and thought she had potential I think they are high but within reason. Depends on area too of course!


Oh yeah. The filly's price tag is very reasonable! That's probably about what she'd go for around here. Maybe a little bit less, but not much.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's way high for what she'd go for here, but folks here have lots of good bloodlines right at their fingertips and unless she was under saddle and doing something, roping, trail, cutting, she won't fetch much more than $1000 MAX on our market.


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey everyone, I just woke up so that ought to tell you how lucid I was last night :wink: . Anyway, I don't know where I saw sickle hocks last night. I did see something I didn't _wholly_ agree with in her hind end though and I think DraftyAiresMum pointed that out. I can tell you exactly where I saw the bum high from. I was browsing through a thread of people's two year olds who were all sharing pictures of how bum high their little lovelies were while simultaneously horse shopping. 

Oh well, I was a little confused when I saw she was listed as roan. I was like "What...whatever". I do like her though and I may talk to my trainer about her because I think she's might be worth looking at. I'd also enjoy the trip to Mississippi. I'm in Louisiana but always look in either Mississippi or Texas to horse shop because I can find a lot nicer horses for cheaper than in Louisiana. 

Also, about her pedigree, I do like who she has in it. My boss has a mare by Dual Rey and she's primarily a cowhorse but she was entered in a few big barrel races and SMOKED everyone else. He's a big fan of the Dual Rey, Dual Pep, Peppy San Badger line and definitely instilled in me a respect for those sires. I'll keep my fingers crossed she's a lot like the other offspring of them I've run across. I did check out her sire and the others and I think they might have passed on what I really liked about them. 

And I *DID* notice that ad about the "reining horse"! Lol I was kind of hoping yall would notice it too! I didn't even click on the ad, I took one look at the picture and thought nope. THEN I looked at the ad title and price :shock: They're certainly a very hopeful lot.


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> She's way high for what she'd go for here, but folks here have lots of good bloodlines right at their fingertips and unless she was under saddle and doing something, roping, trail, cutting, she won't fetch much more than $1000 MAX on our market.


I wanna shop your market Dreamcatcher! In Louisiana, I've seen horses like her go for $6000, hence why I usually look in Mississippi or Texas (haven't actually looked in Texas in a while). I contacted the seller about more pictures and maybe a video of her under saddle. If I get too interested, I'll definitely see if they'll go down on price.


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

Triumvirate said:


> Hey everyone, I just woke up so that ought to tell you how lucid I was last night :wink: . Anyway, I don't know where I saw sickle hocks last night. I did see something I didn't _wholly_ agree with in her hind end though and I think DraftyAiresMum pointed that out. I can tell you exactly where I saw the bum high from. I was browsing through a thread of people's two year olds who were all sharing pictures of how bum high their little lovelies were while simultaneously horse shopping.
> 
> Oh well, I was a little confused when I saw she was listed as roan. I was like "What...whatever". I do like her though and I may talk to my trainer about her because I think she's might be worth looking at. I'd also enjoy the trip to Mississippi. I'm in Louisiana but always look in either Mississippi or Texas to horse shop because I can find a lot nicer horses for cheaper than in Louisiana.
> 
> ...


Also, I meant Yogiwick pointed out what I saw with the legs but just couldn't put my finger on lol!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It's always funny how hugely different prices are by area.

Lol at your last post 

Yes I think she's worth looking into if you are actually looking, I'm glad you have your trainer a second opinion from someone who knows you and your goals well and has plenty of their own experience is invaluable.

"Reining horse" - was just weird to me. I've seen (a million?) lousy ads but it was just odd because it looked like a nice horse and the ad seemed to have an idea of what they were talking about and the pictures did look like they knew how to set a horse up and take appropriate pictures... except that they positioned him very oddly then asked an insane price. That's what makes me think they are hiding something. I'd rather go with the "brown/red horse, friendly, pretty" than someone who seems to know but then does something like that, sketchy, sketchy!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Triumvirate said:


> I wanna shop your market Dreamcatcher! In Louisiana, I've seen horses like her go for $6000, hence why I usually look in Mississippi or Texas (haven't actually looked in Texas in a while). I contacted the seller about more pictures and maybe a video of her under saddle. If I get too interested, I'll definitely see if they'll go down on price.


Come up to the Triangle Sale the end of Oct. There'll be a bunch like her and the bidding is pretty active but they don't seem to go real high on the unbroke ones. She's not started yet, right? Or did I not read that right too? LOL!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

DA it didn't really say but I felt it was implied (said she had a nice lope and who and such). Guess that's for the OP to find out if she's interested!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, it kind of implied she was started but it also said, "Ready to be put in a program and bred to do just about anything a person would want to do with a horse." which sort of implies she's not started in anything yet, so I am confused........LOL!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like her look a lot. she is very well balanced in proportion. she has a nice shoulder, nicely sloping hip , good open hocks , short front canons, short strong back, slightly short neck. I see a sturdy and athletic horse, and around here, that price would probably be even higher, if her breeding is as desireable as you all say. but, here, everything is sky high .


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> It's always funny how hugely different prices are by area.
> 
> Lol at your last post
> 
> ...


Ohhhh don't even get me started on my trainer; I adore that woman! I've been considered experienced by quite a few people but I always go to my trainer for anything. I went for so long with a bad trainer when I was younger, that when I switched to her I was sooo grateful. I wouldn't have gotten the doors open or the experience I have without her. Lol can you tell how much I appreciate her? But yeah, I always ask for other opinions of I've got my eye on a horse because I'm only human and there's always something I'm bound to miss for whatever reason.

And why would they title it "delux" like he's some kind of toy. I agree seems real sketchy.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Meh, the "Delux" doesn't seem hinky to me (except in that it's misspelled :lol: ). A lot of horses out here are advertised as ranch horses "deluxe," meaning that they can do it all. A gelding my old BO bought and flipped surely qualified as a ranch horse deluxe. He could do spins, slide stops, rollbacks, you name it. Was bought for an 8yo little girl and they're still tearing it up at gymkhanas to this day (four years later).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That little mare has a lovely front end, but her hip os a bit shallow. 

My friend has a gelding with Peppy San Badger in his breeding....she went up a couple of thousand on his price because someone decided PSB was the new great thing....HE has tremendous breeding potential!!:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yeah, it kind of implied she was started but it also said, "Ready to be put in a program and bred to do just about anything a person would want to do with a horse." which sort of implies she's not started in anything yet, so I am confused........LOL!


Yes, LOL! They're fishing for that price for a mare who has Not been started . She is nice, certainly strong back, good shoulders, good HQ's. I'm not sure that the blackpoints make her back cannon bones look longer than they are, but I know you'd have to print the photo and take a ruler to it, to be sure.
Note to any sellers: This mare is pretty, but could look really great with a THOROUGH show type grooming, so that she shines. If they sell her, they will have lost money because they didn't want to put in some elbow grease and grooming time. Just MHO.


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

Corporal said:


> Yes, LOL! They're fishing for that price for a mare who has Not been started . She is nice, certainly strong back, good shoulders, good HQ's. I'm not sure that the blackpoints make her back cannon bones look longer than they are, but I know you'd have to print the photo and take a ruler to it, to be sure.
> Note to any sellers: This mare is pretty, but could look really great with a THOROUGH show type grooming, so that she shines. If they sell her, they will have lost money because they didn't want to put in some elbow grease and grooming time. Just MHO.


I think I definitely agree with you there Corporal. I thought she was nice looking but figured she would look absolutely stunning with show type grooming. They have her set real nicely up for the picture but they didn't do as much to "dress" her up as I would have if I was selling her. I bet they would get more money off of her if they did that haha! 

Also, I sent the seller an email last weekend but have yet to receive an answer. I'll probably call them later on today and see if she's available. I've been really really sick this week so haven't had any energy to look into a horse.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope that you feel better, soon! =D


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

Aww, thanks Corporal, that's sweet of you!

I do have an update: I called the seller and he informed me that she has been sold, so oh well. He had other horses for sale but something about him didn't quite set right with me... Call it a gut instinct or whatever. Oh well, horses come horses go and obviously she wasn't meant for me. Thank you everyone who commented! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Check out the Cleburn TX horse auction. They just received 30 + young stock from ND that will go through tomorrow. They all had papers and there are some very nice looking young ones in that group.


----------

